# Miscarriage??????!



## HawksErieFarm (Apr 13, 2014)

This is my goat tulip and she has been like this since last night. What should i do?? Do you know what this is??




















Kimberly 
Home to 5 Nigerians, 20 rabbits, cows, dogs, cats, and fish.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It could be a miscarriage unfortunately, how far along? 
Or injury, check for cuts as well.

Does it stink?

How is she acting? Is she eating ect?


----------



## HawksErieFarm (Apr 13, 2014)

She would be about 7-8 weeks along she is acting normally and eating it does not stink we called the vet and he said he would call back later.


Kimberly 
Home to 5 Nigerians, 20 rabbits, cows, dogs, cats, and fish.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Did you check for cuts? If no cuts, I'm afraid she is aborting. All you can do is give lots of love and keep her calm. Watch her in case she may get sick, but normally early aborting is not as hard on them and they pass them easily. I am very sorry. 

Another thing that does come to mind, but is not common is urinary stones trying to pass.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree with Pam  BUT still keep the due date just in case. I had some wacky things going on last breeding and one doe did bleed around a month after she was bred. I thought aborted so crossed her due date off. Never saw her come into heat but did have a kid in the month that she should have with the due date I crossed off . I'm not trying to give you fails hope the chance it being abortion is great but just in case.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Could also be a bladder infection


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Jessica84 said:


> I agree with Pam  BUT still keep the due date just in case. I had some wacky things going on last breeding and one doe did bleed around a month after she was bred. I thought aborted so crossed her due date off. Never saw her come into heat but did have a kid in the month that she should have with the due date I crossed off . I'm not trying to give you fails hope the chance it being abortion is great but just in case.


I had this happen once too at @ 30 days. With mine, the bloody show was a little more watery however. Mine had triplets. I wonder if they can lose one and the others stay safe? Anyway, it's not good, but I have my fingers crossed for the OP.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hope all is going ok and its not a miscarriage !


----------



## HawksErieFarm (Apr 13, 2014)

Thank you all she is pretty much doing good still running around and does not look in pain so I think she will be ok and no there aren't any cuts. Thanks again I will keep everyone updated. By the way is she was aborting do you think that some thing like a kid looking thing would come out??? 


Kimberly 
Home to 5 Nigerians, 20 rabbits, cows, dogs, cats, and fish.


----------



## HawksErieFarm (Apr 13, 2014)

Well I went out to check on her and she is not bleeding anymore which is good.


Kimberly 
Home to 5 Nigerians, 20 rabbits, cows, dogs, cats, and fish.


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

at 30 days it would only be about an 1/2 inch long.


----------



## HawksErieFarm (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh ok 


Kimberly 
Home to 5 Nigerians, 20 rabbits, cows, dogs, cats, and fish.


----------



## HawksErieFarm (Apr 13, 2014)

By the way I looked through her stall and did not see anything so maybe she was not aborting 


Kimberly 
Home to 5 Nigerians, 20 rabbits, cows, dogs, cats, and fish.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It can be hard to see.


----------

